

Ask HN: Can a New Zealand corp be sued over patents? - logn

I was considering incorporating in New Zealand. And I have data&#x2F;servers in Switzerland. I&#x27;m in the US but might move to New Zealand. Do I ever need to worry about software patent lawsuits (excluding embedded software)?
======
duncan_bayne
New Zealand doesn't recognise software patents. If I were you, I'd call a
lawyer in New Zealand for advice.

~~~
logn
Yes, exactly. I was wondering if somehow it's possible for a US/EU company to
establish jurisdiction against a New Zealand company (in some patent-enforcing
jurisdiction) to still sue them. Anyhow, I am consulting attorneys. Cheers.

